# Rosie's post-walk bath



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I took Rosie and my daughter out to our local country park for a walk and she managed to find a nice pile of green coloured, stinky poo to rub her shoulder, neck and collar in! It was really nice to discover that, when I went to grab her and put her lead on!

So, here's some pictures of her when we got home and bathed her (but first, one from a few days before, to compare and contrast!)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Don't they just look so funny wet!!! like a different dog....I must say I am very jealous that your daughter is outside in a t-shirt...we are still in winter coats


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Don't they just look so funny wet!!! like a different dog....I must say I am very jealous that your daughter is outside in a t-shirt...we are still in winter coats


I know, I keep reading the posts from Canadians about the snow - poor you! Yes, we're having our usual spring-time week of summer that takes us all by surprise. It'll go back to normal soon enough - in fact I've just looked out of the office window to grey drizzle  But the fact that the window is open shows it's still pretty mild!

To be fair, my daughter would be in a t-shirt in the snow if I let her - she's of Scottish blood, they're hardy folk.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol....well enjoy the week while it lasts


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Rosie is fab, sun has gone now, it is raining in Devon today!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in Milton Keynes at the moment and it's drizzly and grey here - it must be moving across the country


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Great pictures ! Nope, not jealous at all of the green grass and flowers


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

My gosh she looks completely different!! Oh Rosie, don't you just love how they love to make themselves stinky for us? How did she enjoy her bath?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Not as much as I enjoy mine, that's for certain. Mind you, I generally don't take mine on the driveway....


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Not as much as I enjoy mine, that's for certain. Mind you, I generally don't take mine on the driveway....


Just every once in a while... maybe after some of that wine you mentioned?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Poor pup, she shrank!  lol. Love the long tail.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Louise wait while it gets warmer before you start bathing outside... can imagine youe paddling pool shots later in the year.. complete with shower gel lol. Lickle,lickle Rosie I always wonder where cockapoos manage to hide that terrier type dog x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Skinny dipping in your own back garden is cheating, isn't it?! Our neighbours aren't the youngest - they'd drop down dead from shock!

I think I'll leave it to Rosie!


----------

